# Witch Hunter - #6 in supernatural adventure series - Special Offer Price & on KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Witch Hunter: Sixth in the Raine's Landing Series (A Raine's Landing Novel Book 6)

_"But I am innocent, I tell you! I am not a witch!"

"Well, we shall soon find out the truth of that. Prepare yourself for your ordeal."_

Back in 1687, Verena Oakemont was put to death by a notorious witch-finder. And - despite her protests - she really was a witch and a powerful one too, the daughter of a demon.

Three centuries later she's escaped from Hell and returned to Raine's Landing. Death has made her magic powers far stronger than ever, and it's not only the town that she wants to subdue.

But that's not the biggest problem ex-cop Ross Devries and his sidekick Cassie have to face. Something even worse is coming in Verena's wake, the servant of an ancient force that would destroy the entire Universe. And the only person who has any chance of standing in its way ... is Cassie's brand-new daughter, May.

A vengeful witch. A brutal hunter. And a magically-empowered child. This is the most climactic Raine's Landing adventure yet.

PRAISE FOR THE RAINE'S LANDING NOVELS:

_"Will keep you on the edge of your seat. A definite must read for those into urban fantasy, paranormal fiction, or just a good book" - SF Revu.

"When it comes to fiction for me, characters are first and foremost the most important factor in drawing me into the story, and Mr. Richards' characters are absolutely wonderful. The action is fast and furious, with plenty of witchcraft, magic, and supernatural beings. His writing is atmospheric and spooky, once you start you will find it hard to put down" - The Monster Librarian.

"Tremendously entertaining. I thoroughly recommend this to all fans of the paranormal genre" - author Gaston Sanders.

"By weaving this fantasy into a modern setting, Richards creates something unique" - Alternative Reads.

"The action doesn't let up for a page as Richards pulls one menace out of the bag after another. Raine's Landing is a playground for (his) vibrant imagination, while the rest of us stand on the sidelines with eyes wide open at his audacity and wonder what he'll do next" - Black Static magazine.

"Just hums along, taking you at high speed to places of which you have never dreamed. Be sure to pick up this superb fantasy" - The Deepening Review Site.

"Richards is a master at suspending disbelief and combining horror, fantasy and humor in a way that will mesmerize readers from cover to cover" - Romantic Times Book Reviews, sf/fantasy section.

"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - editor John Pelan._

View the complete series. Also available in Paperback.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks, dear Moderators.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be a seventh in the series on the way before much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But they do take a while to write.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Witch Hunter took me ages to get absolutely right ... but it was worth it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look and see if you agree.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Witch Hunter is free this weekend.

Here's the link to the complete series: http://amzn.to/1shCiBZ


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it's free again. Grab a copy while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

if you're on Prime, you can read this for free.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not that it's that expensive a book anyway.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Nor are any of the others in the series ... except the one that HC has hung onto.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many people are reading my work for free these days, using Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not that any of the Raine's Landing series of novels is that expensive. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the free reads go on. Why not take advantage?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The first review of WITCH HUNTER is in ... and it's a five-star one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's the case with all the novels in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, it's free again this weekend. For the last time. Don't miss out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And for those who did miss out, this is still great value for a full-length novel from an established author.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing everyone at KBoards the best 2017 possible.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

IF that's possible, with all that's going on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But it's starting to look a little better than it originally did.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Especially because this and the rest of the Raine's Landing series are on sale. Take advantage!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now -- yup -- this full-length novel is free this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now, you still have the chance to pick up this entire series for the sale price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've extended that offer for a little while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now I've decided to extend it for a short while longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This offer will not last much longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Good news. I've decided to extend this special offer for a little longer. It applies to almost all my novels and long collections on Kindle. Take a look at the full list -- below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it applies especially to 5 out of 6 of the full-length novels in the Raine's Landing series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing. Go ahead and take advantage of it ... get some full-length novels and long collections for a fraction of their normal price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still get those offers going into August. Grab yourself some vacation reads.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But it won't last forever, so get some copies while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You've still got a chance this month. Grab yourself a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will I continue my Special Offer past August? We'll see.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, it's continuing into September. Take this chance to grab yourself some top-notch fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including 5 of the 6 novels in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case, guys. And much of the self-published fiction included in this offer first appeared in print, from conventional publishers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this full-length novel is absolutely free today, exclusively on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Make use of these offers while you still can. They will not last forever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all the novels in this series are now on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

4 of the 6 novels, in fact. Full length novels with top revieww.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the offer going a little longer ... until Xmas, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But not longer than that. Grab some copies while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay ... I've relented for just a few days more. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing everyone a terrific 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Do more reading this year. Here is a good place to start ... take a look at the reviews for these books if you don't believe me.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Pick up a full-length novel from a much published, award shortlisted author for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or alternatively, read one for free if you're on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or pick one up at this very special price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case. But not forever. Get some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This full-length novel is no longer on Special Offer, but is still available at a terrific price. Take a look at the reviews for this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yes, it's free this weekend, just to introduce you to the series ... 6 novels so far.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my shorter eBooks are still available for 99c. And the most expensive of my self-published full length novels is only $2.99.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this full-length novel is FREE for this weekend only.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it's available on 99c Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of my eBook are still available for 99c. Why not take advantage, readers?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The same is true this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer continues into June.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer is still in place. Get hold of some terrific fiction while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

One of the novels in this series is free this weekend. And the rest are available on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my e-books continues.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Find out more about this highly-praised supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #7 is on the way before much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it'll be a few more months. But meanwhile, there are 6 other novels in this series to look at.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These novels are still on offer. Or why not buy the 5 collected ones and get a lot of reading for an even better price?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Very Happy Holidays to all of you!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A happy 2019 to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel is still ON OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks are on SPECIAL OFFER price at the moment. Check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. If you're into the supernatural, sf or mysteries you can get a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this chilling full-length novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offers on many of my eBooks are still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that includes the whole Raine's Landing supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more in the series to come in the near future.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks includes full-length novels and some Huge collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that includes all 6 novels in this supernatural thriller series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case ... for the moment at least.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm continuing the Special Offer into July. It includes most of my Kindle eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. A great offer. Why not take advantage of it?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of these novels have great reviews on Amazon, and elsewhere.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all 6 of these novels are still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this one ... urban fantasy, supernatural thriller, call it what you will.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this full length supernatural thriller is FREE on Kindle this weekend. Grab yourself a copy while you can,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Catch up with this series of well-reviewed supernatural thrillers. Book # 7 is on the way soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Witches and magic, demons and monsters, action and adventure ... it's all here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 7th novel is on the way soon ... so here's your chance to catch up with the story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

To mark the start of the new decade, all of my self-published Kindles are on Minimum Price Sale for just a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Sale is still continuing. Take advantage of this price while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A full-length novel for the lowest price possible,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 6 full-length novels in this series, with a 7th on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 6 novels in this series are available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A full-length novel at a good low price ... and take a look at the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 6 novels so far in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the novels in this series are now available at a Special Offer Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the whole series can be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of good reading for the New Year ... on KU or at a very easy price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Grab this chance for a very good, very affordable read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 6 novels in the series so far, all with good reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all 6 of these full-length supernatural novels are at a very affordable price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this entire series can be read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

6 full-length novels ... plenty of good reading for fans of supernatural and fantasy fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And always available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

6 novels in this series, with a seventh on the way real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's your chance to catch up with the action.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There now a 7th novel in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The series ends with Book #8. Here's your chance to catch up with the rest.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or read the whole series on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

7 full-length novels are available to read.

WITCH HUNTER


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A great deal of my supernatural fiction can now be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now almost all of my eBooks can be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 7 full-length novels no far in this series, all available at a Special Offer Price or to be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With the eighth and last novel on the way next year. Here's your chance to catch up on the series, in eBook, paperback, or on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There witches are descendants of the Salem ones ... the real ones who did not stand trial.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This entire series is available to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's some great fantasy reading for 2022 ... there are 7 full-length novels in this series with just one to go.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series of full-length dark fantasy novels has top reviews, not only from readers but from review websites.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available on Kindle for just $2.99 ... or as a paperback or on KU.


----------

